# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Ανασφάλειες??? Φόβος οδήγησης και αγοράφοβια..

## vickie_victoria

Καλησπέρα! Θέλω να μοιραστω μαζί σας σκέψεις που κάνω τον τελευταίο καιρό και πως με επηρεάζουν. Είμαι 26 ετών έχω δίπλωμα από τα 18 μου όμως επειδή έφυγα 5 χρόνια για σπουδές δεν το χρησιμοποίησα. Τώρα σκέφτομαι να πάρω αυτοκίνητο. Όμως τους τελευταίους μήνες κάνω κάποιες ψυχαναγκαστικες σκέψεις του τυπου " Τώρα αν ημουν στη θέση του τάδε θα μπορουσα να κάνω αυτό που κάνει " ή " Αν έπρεπε να παω στη δουλειά τώρα έτσι όπως νιώθω θα μπορούσα να παω? " ή όταν ήμαστε στο αμάξι κάθομαι στη θέση του συνοδηγού και λέω "τώρα αν οδηγουσα εγώ θα μπορουσα να τα βγάλω περα σ αυτήν την κίνηση? " Κι άλλες πολλες τέτοιου τύπου. Δηλαδή βάζω τον εαυτό μου στη σκέψη στο πως θα ήμουν αυτήν την στιγμή αν βρισκόμουν στη θέση κάποιου άλλου η πχ επειδή θέλω να παρω αμάξι κάθομαι όπως είπα στη θέση του συνοδηγού κ σκέφτομαι πως οδηγάω εγώ κ θέλω να δω πως νιώθω και πως αντιδρώ στη σκέψη και μόνο. Έχει τυχει σε κανένα κάτι ανάλογο? Πρώτη φορά μου συμβαίνει να εχω τέτοιες σκεψεις. Είναι ψυχαναγκαστικες??? Με αυτές τις σκέψεις όταν κοιτάω πχ πως θα ήταν αν οδηγουσα τώρα εγώ μου ρχονται σκεψεις όπως τι κάνω τώρα που βρίσκομαι? Σαν να θέλω να χάσω την ψυχραιμία μου και να πανικοβληθω και νιώθω το περιβαλλον γυρω μου να διαστρεβλώνεται.

----------


## pavlosla

για σου βικυ, εγω εβγαλα διπλωμα 32 χρονων και οδηγαω 6-7 χρονια και ακομα εχω αγχος, γενικος κανω και εγω παρομοιες σκεψεις δεν μου αρεσει να οδηγαω σε κινηση. γενικος ομως οταν πιανω το τιμονι ηρεμο και απλως οδηγαω... βεβαια λιγο αγχος το εχω και οταν τελιωνο τη διαδρομη που κανω νιωθω ανακουφιση....... βεβαια πασχω και απο ψυχωσικη συνδρομη, ειμαι λιγο ευαισθητος στο αγχος...... κατα τη γνωμη μου το αγχος της οδηγησης καταπολεμητε μονο με την οδηγηση, θα σου προτεινα να αρχισεις να οδηγας, παντως ειναι πολυ αυτη που τελικα δεν οδηγουνε, εγω εχω 3 φιλους που δεν οδηγουνε η δυο βγαλανε διπλωμα και τελικα επελεξανε να μην οδηγουνε τους νικησε το αγχος της οδηγησης.

----------


## vickie_victoria

Ακριβώς αυτό δεν θέλω να με φάει το άγχος. Όσα άτομα οδηγουν μου λένε όταν κάτσεις στη θέση του οδηγου θα το κάνεις. Εγώ όταν δεν έχει κίνηση είμαι μια χαρά αλλά αν έχει κόσμο τριγυρω μποτιλιαρισμα κτλ νιώθω ότι με κοιτάνε η θα κάνω καμια βλακεία γενικώς αμηχανία θέλω να φυγω άρον αρον. Και με αυτές τις σκέψεις πεφτουν και τα αντανακλαστικά γιατί το μυαλό μου σκεφτεται τικανω τώρα ωχ Παναγία μου πάει να με πιασει πανικος κ να χάσω τον έλεγχο. Θέλω πολυ ομωσ να οδηγώ γιατί όλοι αυτοί εκεί έξω είναι πιο καλοί ας πουμε και μπορουν όλοι έχουν τα προβληματα τους αλλά οδηγουν

----------


## pavlosla

καποιοι ανθρωποι ναι ειναι καλυτερη οδηγοι οδηγανε με τις ωρες και δεν κουραζονται καθολου, η οδηγηση ειναι εξασκηση και να το εχεις, ειναι ταλεντο και αυτο. δεν κανουν ολλοι για αυτη τη δουλεια... εγω δεν κανω για επαγγελματιας οδηγος, θα λαλισω αν ειμαι πολλες ορες στο τιμονη......

----------


## vickie_victoria

Μα δε λεω για επαγγελματίες για απλους οδηγους λέω να αυτό εξυπηρέτησε

----------


## pavlosla

για απλους οδηγους λεω και εγω καποιοι εχουν ταλεντο πραγματικα, εγω 6-7 χρονια που οδηγο μονο ενα κολοφαναρο εσπασα μια φορα, κατα τα αλλα καλος ειμαι ως τωρα, βεβαια οδηγαω επαρχια σε πολη 20.000 κατοικων, με την εξασκηση εχω γινει καλυτερος, στην αρχει ειμουνα πολυ νουμπις... και οδηγαω αγροτικο αμαξι ειναι λιγο ποιο δυσκολα απο τα κομπακτ που οδηγανε οι περισσοτερη. αν δεν παθενα το ψυχωτικο επισοδειο ισως να μην ειχα αυτο το αγχος στην οδηγηση, γενικα εχω αποκτηση ευαισθησια στο αγχος.

----------


## Delmember031219

vickie, πάντως να ξέρεις πως αν θες μπορείς να κάνεις κάποιο μάθημα. Δεν έχει σημασία που έχεις δίπλωμα. Και θα τα πας πολύ καλύτερα από άλλους που νομίζουν πως τα ξέρουν όλα και κάνουν ότι να 'ναι στο δρόμο. Μη νιώθεις πως σε κοιτάνε και πέρα από αυτό εντάξει υπάρχουν και οι γραφικοί που θα κοροϊδέψουν όχι μόνο για την οδήγηση αλλά για το οτιδήποτε. Εγώ πχ ποτέ δεν κάθισα να παρατηρώ πως θα παρκάρει ο τάδε κτλ Σε σοβαρές σχολές οδήγησης λένε πως προτιμάνε τους μαθητές που δεν ξέρουν παρά αυτούς που "ξέρουν". Μετά από λίγο θα είναι μια απλή καθημερινή συνήθεια που δεν θα το σκέφτεσαι καν.

----------


## vickie_victoria

Ναι φυσικά θα κάνω ξανά μαθήματα και με το αμάξι της σχολής και με το δικό μου! Εγώ φοβάμαι ότι σε μια δυσκολη κατάσταση θα πελαγωσω κ θα πάθω κρίση πανικου θα κοκκαλωσω κ δεν θα παω ουτε μπρος ουτε πισω. Είναι κι αυτες οι σκέψεις που με τρομάζουν κι όλο δ σκέφτομαι αν το ένα κι αν το άλλο..

----------


## vickie_victoria

Τι ψυχωσικο επεισόδιο έπαθες και σου προκαλε τέτοιο άγχος αν επιτρέπετε? Πηρες αγωγή γι αυτό?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλησπέρα! Θέλω να μοιραστω μαζί σας σκέψεις που κάνω τον τελευταίο καιρό και πως με επηρεάζουν. Είμαι 26 ετών έχω δίπλωμα από τα 18 μου όμως επειδή έφυγα 5 χρόνια για σπουδές δεν το χρησιμοποίησα. Τώρα σκέφτομαι να πάρω αυτοκίνητο. Όμως τους τελευταίους μήνες κάνω κάποιες ψυχαναγκαστικες σκέψεις του τυπου " Τώρα αν ημουν στη θέση του τάδε θα μπορουσα να κάνω αυτό που κάνει " ή " Αν έπρεπε να παω στη δουλειά τώρα έτσι όπως νιώθω θα μπορούσα να παω? " ή όταν ήμαστε στο αμάξι κάθομαι στη θέση του συνοδηγού και λέω "τώρα αν οδηγουσα εγώ θα μπορουσα να τα βγάλω περα σ αυτήν την κίνηση? " Κι άλλες πολλες τέτοιου τύπου. Δηλαδή βάζω τον εαυτό μου στη σκέψη στο πως θα ήμουν αυτήν την στιγμή αν βρισκόμουν στη θέση κάποιου άλλου η πχ επειδή θέλω να παρω αμάξι κάθομαι όπως είπα στη θέση του συνοδηγού κ σκέφτομαι πως οδηγάω εγώ κ θέλω να δω πως νιώθω και πως αντιδρώ στη σκέψη και μόνο. Έχει τυχει σε κανένα κάτι ανάλογο? Πρώτη φορά μου συμβαίνει να εχω τέτοιες σκεψεις. Είναι ψυχαναγκαστικες??? Με αυτές τις σκέψεις όταν κοιτάω πχ πως θα ήταν αν οδηγουσα τώρα εγώ μου ρχονται σκεψεις όπως τι κάνω τώρα που βρίσκομαι? Σαν να θέλω να χάσω την ψυχραιμία μου και να πανικοβληθω και νιώθω το περιβαλλον γυρω μου να διαστρεβλώνεται.


Γειά σου!
Καλό θα ήταν να είσαι όσο πιο ψύχραιμη γίνεται όταν θα οδηγείς.
Και πάντα να έχεις κάποιον στο αμάξι που θα σε συμβουλεύει,με ήρεμο τρόπο και χωρίς μαγκιές.

----------


## giorgos panou

Βικτωρια ,αν δεν νιωθεις συγουρη, η αν νιωθεις αρκετο φοβο καλο θα ειναι για αρχη να ζητησεις απο καποιο φιλο-φιλη να σου δωσει το αμαξι να ξανα παρεις τον "αερα "του, σε περιπτωση οπου δεις οτι ειναι θεμα χρνου να εισαι ετοιμη, κανε την κινηση και παρε ενα αμαξι ευκολο σε οδηγηση, με αυτοματο/συριακο σασμαν, και με καλη αισθηση του χωρου.
Αν ομως νιωθεις ασχημα, αν ο πανικος σε κυριευει τωτες καλητερα να το αφησεις για λιγο καιρο.Στο λεω διοτις εχω δουλεψει επαγγελματικα σαν οδηγος σε μεγαλα οχηματα κι απο εκει ψηλα βλεπω το ποσο επικηνδινο ειναι για τους ανθρωπους να υπαρχει αναμεσα μας καποιος οπου μπορει να παθει κριση πανικου σε καποιο κρισιμο λεπτο-χωρις να θελω να σε προσβαλω φυσικα-
Επισης επειδη πριν καποιες μερες βγηκα απο την εντατικη απο ενα ασχημο ατυχημα οπου δυστυχως ειχα πιστεψεμε ειναι πολυ εντονες οι μετεπιτ τυψεις αν δεν εισαι ετοιμη!! προσωπικα σθηκα απο καθαρη τυχη η μαλον ο Θεος ηθελε να ζησω διοτις εφυγα απο τον δρομο κι κατεληξα σε καποιο σημειο πολυ σχημο (δε λεω λεπτομερειες λογο του οτι αναφερθηκε το ατχημα σε καποιο μεσο εν.) ευτυχως δεν υπηρξε αλλος ανθρωπος τρυγυρο , το πολυ ανησητικο ειναι οτι ο ψυχιατρος μου πιστευει πως το ατυχημα ναι μεν ηταν αθελα μου αλλα οτι δεν αντεδρασα οπως επρεπε λογο των τελευταιων κι εντονων αυτοκαταστροφηκων μου τασεων!!!διοτις δεν εισαν το μοναδικο περισττικο οπου πηγα να βαλω τελος στην ζωη μου!! αποτελλεσμα να υπαρχει σοβαρο θεμα να περασω για καποιο μικρο χρονικο δυαστημα ( ελπιζω μικρο ) σε καποια κλινικη !!!

----------


## marouli66

> Βικτωρια ,αν δεν νιωθεις συγουρη, η αν νιωθεις αρκετο φοβο καλο θα ειναι για αρχη να ζητησεις απο καποιο φιλο-φιλη να σου δωσει το αμαξι να ξανα παρεις τον "αερα "του, σε περιπτωση οπου δεις οτι ειναι θεμα χρνου να εισαι ετοιμη, κανε την κινηση και παρε ενα αμαξι ευκολο σε οδηγηση, με αυτοματο/συριακο σασμαν, και με καλη αισθηση του χωρου.
> Αν ομως νιωθεις ασχημα, αν ο πανικος σε κυριευει τωτες καλητερα να το αφησεις για λιγο καιρο.Στο λεω διοτις εχω δουλεψει επαγγελματικα σαν οδηγος σε μεγαλα οχηματα κι απο εκει ψηλα βλεπω το ποσο επικηνδινο ειναι για τους ανθρωπους να υπαρχει αναμεσα μας καποιος οπου μπορει να παθει κριση πανικου σε καποιο κρισιμο λεπτο-χωρις να θελω να σε προσβαλω φυσικα-
> Επισης επειδη πριν καποιες μερες βγηκα απο την εντατικη απο ενα ασχημο ατυχημα οπου δυστυχως ειχα πιστεψεμε ειναι πολυ εντονες οι μετεπιτ τυψεις αν δεν εισαι ετοιμη!! προσωπικα σθηκα απο καθαρη τυχη η μαλον ο Θεος ηθελε να ζησω διοτις εφυγα απο τον δρομο κι κατεληξα σε καποιο σημειο πολυ σχημο (δε λεω λεπτομερειες λογο του οτι αναφερθηκε το ατχημα σε καποιο μεσο εν.) ευτυχως δεν υπηρξε αλλος ανθρωπος τρυγυρο , το πολυ ανησητικο ειναι οτι ο ψυχιατρος μου πιστευει πως το ατυχημα ναι μεν ηταν αθελα μου αλλα οτι δεν αντεδρασα οπως επρεπε λογο των τελευταιων κι εντονων αυτοκαταστροφηκων μου τασεων!!!διοτις δεν εισαν το μοναδικο περισττικο οπου πηγα να βαλω τελος στην ζωη μου!! αποτελλεσμα να υπαρχει σοβαρο θεμα να περασω για καποιο μικρο χρονικο δυαστημα ( ελπιζω μικρο ) σε καποια κλινικη !!!


αν ηξερες τι ειναι η κριση πανικου δεν θα το εγραφες αυτο....κανενας μα κανενας τουλαχιστον αποσοεχω ακουσει εγω δεν εχει πεθανει ή προκαλεσει ατυχημα λογω κρισης πανικου.......ποτε δεν χανεις τον ελεγχο αν και νομιζεις οτι τον χανεις.....

μακαρι ολοι οι οδηγοι να νομιζανε οτι θα παθουν κριση πανικου ή να παθαινανε......πιστεψε με οι δρομοι θα ηταν πιο ασφαλεις......διοτι πολυ απλα εσυ και ολοι οι αλλοι τα εχουν 14 στο δρομο.ε αυτοι τα εχουν 1114

----------


## masha

Η οδηγηση παντα μου προκαλουσε τεραστιο αγχος.Ειναι απο τα κομματια που δεν μπορεσα να ξεπερασω.Σκεφτομαι ομως σοβαρα να παω να κανω καποια μαθηματα και να μιλησω με την ψυχολογο που με παρακολουθουσε γιατι στην τελικη με τα παιδια πλεον ειναι επιτακτικη αναγκη να μπορω να κινουμε ανεξαρτητα

----------


## vickie_victoria

Πηρα τελικα αμαξι αυτοματο! Ολα μια χαρα πολυ ενθουσιασμος λιγο ο φοβος υπαρχει αλλα οκ ειναι φυσικο. Εχω τις πιο πολλες φορες καποιον συνοδηγο. Οταν οδηγω προσπαθω να μην σκεφτομαι τιποτα του τυπου τι θα κανω αν δεν νιωσω καλα αν ζαλιστω η αν παθω κριση πανικου. Μπορει να το σκεφτομαι πιο πριν να λεω ωχ πως θα οδηγησω αλλα οταν μπω μεσα σε ολη τη διαδρομη δεν σκεφτομαι τιποτα βαζω να ακουω κατι που μ αρεσει και προχωραω. Λεω μεσα μου αν νιωσω οτιδηποτε θα σταματησω σε μια ακρη και θα ηρεμησω και θα δω οποτε ειμαι ηρεμη.

----------


## geodim

> Πηρα τελικα αμαξι αυτοματο! Ολα μια χαρα πολυ ενθουσιασμος λιγο ο φοβος υπαρχει αλλα οκ ειναι φυσικο. Εχω τις πιο πολλες φορες καποιον συνοδηγο. Οταν οδηγω προσπαθω να μην σκεφτομαι τιποτα του τυπου τι θα κανω αν δεν νιωσω καλα αν ζαλιστω η αν παθω κριση πανικου. Μπορει να το σκεφτομαι πιο πριν να λεω ωχ πως θα οδηγησω αλλα οταν μπω μεσα σε ολη τη διαδρομη δεν σκεφτομαι τιποτα βαζω να ακουω κατι που μ αρεσει και προχωραω. Λεω μεσα μου αν νιωσω οτιδηποτε θα σταματησω σε μια ακρη και θα ηρεμησω και θα δω οποτε ειμαι ηρεμη.


πολύ καλή αντιμετώπιση, μπράβο :)

----------


## vickie_victoria

> αν ηξερες τι ειναι η κριση πανικου δεν θα το εγραφες αυτο....κανενας μα κανενας τουλαχιστον αποσοεχω ακουσει εγω δεν εχει πεθανει ή προκαλεσει ατυχημα λογω κρισης πανικου.......ποτε δεν χανεις τον ελεγχο αν και νομιζεις οτι τον χανεις.....
> 
> μακαρι ολοι οι οδηγοι να νομιζανε οτι θα παθουν κριση πανικου ή να παθαινανε......πιστεψε με οι δρομοι θα ηταν πιο ασφαλεις......διοτι πολυ απλα εσυ και ολοι οι αλλοι τα εχουν 14 στο δρομο.ε αυτοι τα εχουν 1114



Ναι δεν χανεις τον ελεγχο εισαι πολυ φοβισμενος και σε συγχυση και βιαζεσαι να φτασεις σαν να σε κυνηγαει καποιος απο πισω και δεν εχεις υπομονη. Βλεπεις ομως γυρω τα αντανακλαστικα σου λειτουργουν απλα εισαι σε εκγρηγορση και φοβασαι οτι κατι θα παθεις οτι θα πεθανεις πανω στο τιμονι οτι θα τρελαθεις και μετα μολις φτασεις νιωθεις μια απεραντη κουραση και εισαι σε σοκ. Αν νιωθεις οτι παει να σε πιασει οταν οδηγεις ειδικα οταν εισαι σε κινηση και σε πιανει ταση φυγης καλο ειναι να απασχολεις με και χαρουμενο το μυαλο. Εγω πχ τραγουδαω η μιλαω μονη μου η παιρνω τηλ καποιον με ανοιχτη ακροαση για να νιωθω οτι ειναι καποιος μαζι μου. Η απλα σκεφτομαι λιγο υπομονη ακομα και φτανω.

----------


## vickie_victoria

Δηλαδη τοσα εκατομμυρια κοσμος οδηγαει και ατομα μεγαλης ηλικιας αυτοι δεν εχουν προβληματα αγχη φοβους ? Ομως οδηγανε δεν το βαζουν κατω γιατι ολοι οι αλλοι να ειναι καλυτεροι και να τα καταφερνουν.Γιατι δεν σκεφτονται πως το ενα και πως το αλλο την καθε λεπτομερεια.

----------


## Leonardo

Και εγω εχω πεσει σε αυτο το τριπακι μολις ακριβως αποφοιτησα. Αυτα σκεφτομουν συνεχεια και μου προκαλεσαν κρισεις πανικου και καταθλιψη ηπιας μορφης...τωρα που μιλαμε. Αυτο συμβαινει οταν δεν εισαι σιγουρος αν εχεις κανει τις επιλογες που πραγματικα εσυ ηθελες να κανεις ήαν εκανες ή πηρες καποιον δρομο ή δρομους που πραγματικα δεν ηθελες να ακολουθησεις. Εμενα αυτο εφταιγε... Παρα πολλους συμβιβασμους με πολλα ατομα, καθως σπουδαζα, χωρις να ειμαι ο εαυτος μου. Συνηθως αυτα εχει ο συμβιβασμος. Κανεις πισω τα θελω σου και "πας" με τα θελω του αλλου... Επισηςη καταπιεση, η πιεση της καθημερηνοτητας (σχολη, δουλεια κτλ) που πρεπει να κανεις... Να λω πως η καταπιεση δεν πρεπει να την επιτρεπουμε, αυτο ειναι σημαντικο. Εγω ακουγα, δυστηχως, τη μανα μου για αποφασεις που επρεπε να παρω και, τελικα, επελεγα αυτο που ηθελε η μανα μου χωρις να σκεφτομαι αν αυτα που κανω με γεμιζουν. Νομιζω οτι απο τα λεγομενα σου, οτι αυτο που σου λεω βγαινει λιγο εκτος θεματος, αλλα μπορει να φταιει και αυτο για αυτους τους ψυχαναγκασμους και ιδεοληψιες. 
(Το οτι ισως να μην εχεις κανει τις σωστες επιλογες της ζωης που πραγματικα ηθελες να κανεις)
Αυτο! ☺

----------

